# Last CAN WW I Vet John Babcock, 1900-2010, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (18 Feb 2010)

Condolences to the Babcock family  

This, from the Governor General/Commander-in-Chief:


> It is with a deep sense of loss that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the passing of John Babcock, the man whom Canadians had come to know as the last surviving soldier from World War I.
> 
> He always gave the best of himself, right until the venerable age of 109.
> 
> ...



This, from the PM's Office:


> I was deeply saddened to learn today of the death of John Babcock, Canada's last known First World War veteran.  On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to extend my sincere condolences to Mr. Babcock’s family and friends.  As a nation, we honour his service and mourn his passing.
> 
> John Babcock was Canada's last living link to the Great War, which in so many ways marked our coming of age as a nation.  In honouring his service and mourning his passing, we honour the proud history of our country and pay tribute to all those who fought and died for Canada.
> 
> ...



A/Lance-Corporal John Babcock biography (via VAC)

_- edited to add GG statement -_


----------



## BernDawg (18 Feb 2010)

Rest in Peace Sir.  Thank You for our freedom.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Feb 2010)

From his interview with VAC:


> What was your reaction when you found out you wouldn't go to the front lines?
> I was chagrined, I wasn't a "real" soldier.


Though I know what he meant, he was by every definition a real soldier.  This is indeed a bookmark in our history today with his passing.  Not only was he born in the last year of the 19th Century (1900), but he was our last veteran of The Great War.

Condolences to him and his family!


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2010)

The last Canadian to have seen action in the Great War:
http://archives.cbc.ca/war_conflict/first_world_war/topics/2425-14176/


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> From his interview with VAC:Though I know what he meant, he was by every definition a real soldier.


Indeed he was, and continued caring for his comrades.  From Wikipedia:



> Babcock is proud of his status as the last surviving Canadian World War I veteran, although he does not feel the need to be honoured in a specific state funeral. Instead, he is of the opinion that "they should commemorate all of them, instead of just one."



  RIP


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Feb 2010)

Rest in Peace. What  a life to have lived and seen the changes in man, the world. I hope he knows how truly  grateful Canada was for his service and for the service for those who did not live as long as he did. 

Thank you for sharing your service and becoming Canadian again.


----------



## R933ex (18 Feb 2010)

Sir, Thank you for your service,


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2010)

Thank you for answering our nations call.......

RIP Mr. Babcock,



> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them.
> ...



CHIMO!


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2010)

From the regimental message board
http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/forum/index.php/topic,551.0/topicseen.html

The Regiment regrets to inform you of the passing of Mr John Babcock, the last Canadian WWI Veteran.

OTTAWA - Canada's last known First World War veteran has died, the Prime Minister's Office said in a statement, John Babcock was 109.

"As a nation, we honour his service and mourn his passing," Prime Minister Harper said in a statement issued from Ottawa. Babcock was the last link to the 650, 000 Canadian men and women who served in the First World War, Harper noted.

"The passing of Mr. Babcock marks the end of an era," Harper said in the statement. "His family mourns the passing of a great man. Canada mourns the passing of the generation that asserted our independence on the world stage and established our international reputation as an unwavering champion of freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law."

Babcock joined the military at the age of 16, but because of his age wasn't allowed on the frontlines.

He spent his final years living in Spokane, Washington.

*Once a Royal Canadian, Always a Royal Canadian
Acting Lance Corporal John Babcock*

_Prepared by: Capt M.M. O'Leary, Regimental Adjutant
(Reproduced from Pro Patria, Issue No. 88, 2006)_

In the recent exchanges in the media concerning the last surviving veterans of the First World war, it was identified in a Globe and Mail article (11 Nov 2006) that one of these veterans, John Babcock, was a Royal Canadian. Since the Regiment has not maintained a comprehensive roll of those soldiers who served with the Regiment in the Great War, it was necessary to confirm this statement by examining John Babcock's CEF service records. Consequently, the service record of 835571 Acting Lance Corporal John Babcock was acquired by the Regimental Adjutant. The following is a brief summary of information from that file.

John Henry Foster Babcock attested for overseas service with the Canadian Expeditionary Force on 1 February 1916. He originally attested for the 146th Overseas Battalion, which was recruiting at Kingston, Ontario, at that time. Five foot, four and one-half inches in height, with blue eyes and fair hair, Babcock gave his date of birth as 23 July 1900. The medical examiner stated his "apparent age" at the time was 18 years and on 4 February 1916 he was pronounced fit for the Canadian Over-Seas Expeditionary Force.

With his file annotated "Not to be sent overseas until 19 years of age", John Babcock did not sail to England until October, 1916. On the 18th of October he arrived in England aboard the S.S. CALIFORNIA as a designated reinforcement for The Royal Canadian Regiment. He was taken on strength the R.C.R. & P.P.C.L.I. Depot at Caesar's Camp effective the 13th October 1917. This period of service with the R.C.R. & P.P.C.L.I. Depot, and being identified as a reinforcement for The RCR in France, confirms the John Babcock was, and remains, a Royal Canadian.

John Babcock was with the Depot until 1 January 1917 when he was transferred to the 7th Reserve Battalion, located at Seaford, near Newhaven on the southern coast of England. He was subsequently transferred to the 26th Reserve Battalion at Bramshott on 7 February 1917 and then was transferred again, this time to a "Boys", or "Young Soldiers", Battalion at Bexhill. Apparently throughout this period, Babcock's youth was catching up to him and he continued to be transferred 'away' from front line service, at least until he was of age.

Serving in the Young Soldier's battalion, John Babcock was promoted to the rank of Acting Lance Corporal (with pay) in September 1917, and then Acting Corporal (with pay) in October. In March 1918 he lost his stripes, being reduced to Private for "Neglect of Duty", although he did regain a promotion to Acting Lance Corporal again in October 1918.

John Babcock was repatriated to Canada from the Young Soldier's Battalion in November 1918. He arrived back in Canada aboard the S.S. AQUITANIA on 28 November 1918. His processing through the demobilization and release system lasted until his final discharge on 1 January 1919 at Kingston, Ontario.

At the age of 18 years, 7 months (in accordance with his Discharge Certificate), Acting Lance Corporal John Henry Foster Babcock returned to civilian life after 2 years and 11 months of service. Accepting the age recorded at Discharge as correct means that John Babcock attested for service at the age of 15 years, 8 months.

_Pro Patria_


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2010)

R.I.P sir.

A true Canadian.


----------



## 40below (19 Feb 2010)

Jack has been one of my projects for several years. I discovered his service when there were still about a dozen vets left and at that time, I just had a feeling he would be the last. We spoke many times over the following years and I had a piece ready to go. He was a good man and downplayed his service, IMHO. Article is of interest if for no other reason that some Michael O'Leary guy is quoted. Shameless plug follows (in interest of full disclosure ignore the number of vets remaining, the desk slapped the holding story onto the net when his death was announced, not the later updated print story).

 Last World War I vet Babcock dies at 109
Posted By Ian Elliot / The Whig-Standard

And then there were none.

Jack Babcock, who was born in Holleford north of Kingston in 1900 and who marched down Princess Street on his way to war, died last night.

Canada's last surviving First World War veteran was 109.

Babcock never considered himself a soldier because he enlisted when he was just 15 and was in a Boys Brigade waiting to be old enough to fight when the war ended.

"I was a tin soldier," he said in one of many interviews with The Whig-Standard over the years, gruffly saying all he ever did was muscle freight off trucks for three years during the war and waste rations that could have fed fighting men.

The last few remaining veterans of the war were all tin soldiers, as Babcock dismissively refers to himself. He was ready to go to war but the war was not ready for him, ending before he was old enough to take his place in the mud and the blood with a Lee-Enfield.

With his death, there are now only *10* veterans of the conflict left alive around the world.

The question now turns to how the country will — and should — remember him. 

More: http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2455993


----------



## Shec (19 Feb 2010)

May you and your comrades forever be alive in this Nation's memory A/L/Cpl Babcock.



> "Old soldiers never die they just fade away"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2010)

News Release
February 19, 2010

Canada Mourns the Passing of Last Known First World War Veteran

Ottawa - Canada's last known First World War Veteran has passed away. John "Jack" Babcock, the man believed to be the last surviving Canadian to have served in the First World War, has died at age 109 in Spokane, Washington on February 18, 2010. 

The Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Minister of State (Agriculture), today expressed his condolences to the family of Mr. Babcock, on behalf of all Canadians.

"Today marks the sad turning of a page," said Minister Blackburn. "With Mr. Babcock's passing away, there is no one left to tell us first-hand about this defining time in our history."

"More than 650,000 brave Canadians and Newfoundlanders served our country in the First World War," said Minister Blackburn. "Now that their voices have fallen silent, it becomes our duty-more than ever-to remember and honour their great sacrifices and their great achievements. We will never forget them." 

Mr. Babcock was born July 23, 1900, and grew up on a farm in Kingston, Ontario. He was only 15 years old when he enlisted. After the war ended, Mr. Babcock moved to the United States where he remained until he passed away.

The passing of Canada's last known First World War Veteran marks the end of an era. The Government of Canada has plans to properly and respectfully mark this moment in our history. Canadians will have the opportunity to pay their respect and honour all those who served our country in the First World War. Details will be announced in the coming days. For more information please visit our Web site at www.vac-acc.gc.ca.

Biography: John "Jack" Babcock

- 30 -
Media Enquiries:

Janice Summerby
Media Relations Advisor 
Veterans Affairs Canada
613-992-7468
Sophie Doucet
Press Secretary
Office of the Minister of Veterans Affairs
613-992-3465
All Other Enquiries:
information@vac-acc.gc.ca


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Feb 2010)

The last living Canadian treasure of The Great War is now gone, as the living memory of this war passes forever into history.

Stand at ease mate, a job nobley done.

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2010)

News Room
Joint Statement by the Minister of National Defence and the Chief of the Defence Staff
NR – 10.008 - February 19, 2010

Ottawa, Ont. – The Minister of National Defence and the Chief of the Defence Staff issued the following joint statement on the passing of John Babcock, Canada’s last known World War I veteran:

On behalf of the men and women serving in uniform, the Defence team and all of our families, we extend our sincere condolences to the family of John Babcock. 

The Canadian Forces is proud to be part of history that includes brave men like John Babcock, the last known Canadian veteran of World War I. Our foundation is built upon the legacy of our nation's veterans, providing strength, determination and conviction. Veterans of his generation have shaped the leadership and professionalism of those who serve today.

We vow to honour his memory in our actions and our deeds.

Peter MacKay                                                  W. J. Natynczyk
Minister of National Defence                             General Chief of the Defence Staff

You will find a detailed interview with Mr. Babcock by Sgt Dennis Power entitled “Last First World War veteran shares war stories” in the Maple Leaf.  
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/ml-fe/article-eng.asp?id=4410


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2010)

This, from the _Spokane Spokesman-Review_ (also attached as PDF if link doesn't work):


> BABCOCK, John Henry Foster John Henry Foster Babcock returned to God on February 18, 2010 at the age of 109 1/2. He was born July 23, 1900 on a farm near Kingston, Ontario in Canada, one of ten siblings, all of whom he outlived. He is survived by his loving wife, Dorothy, son J.F. "Jack" Babcock (Kay) Spokane, daughter, Sandra (Dick) Strong, Hamilton, MT. His great-great niece, Toni Scott and her son, Hunter, stepsons, Eric (Barbara) and Marc (Sue) Farden. Jack's sixteen grandchildren and his nine great-grandchildren will deeply feel his loss, as well as Jack's many friends and acquaintances. Jack served in the Canadian Army from 1916 to 1919, and was the last living Canadian veteran of World War I. He served in the United States Army 1921 to 1924 and was introduced to the West Coast by being stationed at Fort Lewis and Vancouver Barracks in Washington. He settled in Oakland, California where he met his first wife, Elsie with whom he shared 45 years of marriage. They moved to Spokane in 1932 and Jack established himself in the heating and plumbing business. After Elsie's death, Jack met his second wife, Dorothy, with whom he has been married for 33 years. A memorial service will be held in Jack's honor at Messiah Lutheran Church on February 27, 2010 at 2 PM. In lieu of flowers, a contribution to Messiah Lutheran Church, 4202 N. Belt, Spokane, WA 99205 or Hospice of Spokane, 121 S. Arthur, Spokane, WA 99210 is suggested for those wishing to honor Jack's memory.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Feb 2010)

I think Jack was deserving of a state funeral, as he was the last of that fighting generation, and an important of Canada's history has died with him.

Jack made the USA his home, and I fully understand that from living in another country myself. Home is where your heart is, not necessarily where you were born.

Again RIP Jack.

OWDU


----------



## mariomike (21 Feb 2010)

He sounds like a good and modest man. 
We won't see the likes of that generation, and what they went through, again.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Feb 2010)

thank-you john for your outstanding service to canada (salute)
you sir are a national treasure. as are all our veterans.
you will not be forgotten... i will not forget. as canada will not 
forget.... i truly hope someday we will forever end armed con-
flicts... but untill then iam so very proud to have served with 
the best canadian soldiers,,,that have carried the torch...
we will all meet again and hoist a drink at times end and 
start a new world... you and all who have served you all 
have my undying gratitude and untill then,,,,,, cheers
                                  scoty b


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2010)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
26 February 2010

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the eve of the private funeral for John Babcock, the last known Canadian First World War veteran:

“As John Babcock is laid in his final resting place, Laureen and I, along with all Canadians, extend our deepest condolences to his family.  Mr. Babcock’s passing marks the end of an era, one in which a new Canadian identity emerged from the battlefields of Belgium and France at the cost of 60,000 young lives.

“Though our last living link to the First World War is gone, the names of places like Ypres, the Somme, Passchendaele and Vimy will forever reverberate through Canada’s history.

“To mark Mr. Babcock’s passing and to honour those who served in the Great War, the Government of Canada will soon be announcing plans for a National Commemorative Service.”


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2010)

This, from the Office of the Premier:


> Cadets First To Sign Book Of Reflection
> Six cadets from Ontario were the first to sign a Book of Reflection at Queen's Park commemorating the end of an era and the passing of John Babcock, Canada's last veteran of the First World War.
> 
> Premier Dalton McGuinty praised the bravery of the men and women who served in World War I in a statement to the legislature. With the death of Babcock, the Premier said it is now the duty of those generations that follow to honour the memory of our veterans.
> ...


----------

